# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Hỏi Về Win 7 Pro 32 Bít

## chimoiminhem

em lên trang web của anh có nick màu hồng banquyendk.com, để tải bản window 7 professional 32 bits. đây là 13 phần em tải về máy:



trên trang banquyendk.com có hướng dẫn dùng hjsplit để nối file, em dùng phần mềm này nối 13 phần thì ra được 1 file winrar với dung lượng 1,9 gb. tạo sao không ra file iso mà lại ra file winrar như vậy?


em thử giải nén file winrar này thì ra được duy nhất 1 file notepad với nội dung là: "this disc contains a "udf" file system and requires an operating system that supports the iso-13346 "udf" file system specification".
em đã nhiều lần bị trường hợp như thế này: cứ xóa rồi tải lại, tải lại rồi xóa đi, xóa đi rồi tải lại và đến bây giờ thì vẫn chưa có bản win 7 nào cả!
mong cả nhà cứu em với hic hic...!

----------


## baothanh12345

chỉ một điều đơn giản lắm, vì file đó chính là file iso (file mà bạn khoăn ô đấy) vì file iso, winrar coi như là một nén, nên bạn dùng trình ghi disk để đánh file đó ra disk dvd là xong thôi.

----------


## bumchiu.lost

chuẩn đó em gái ah, anh g-zero nói đúng đó, anh cũng tải mấy bản win rùi mà, toàn nối fileij nó đc 1 file đó, chính nó là file iso mà em cần để burn ra đĩa, nếu em giải nén no ra nũa thì ko burn thành đĩa win để cài đc đâu

----------


## tandatcit

em củm ơn anh g-zero! nhưng em hơi thắc mắc: thông thường là nó ra iso mới đúng, nhưng tự nhiên nó lại ra winrar như vậy, mà giải nén ra thì chỉ có được 1 file notepad. 
vậy thì cái này chỉ có burn ra dvd chứ không thể cài trực tiếp hả anh?

----------


## giantapta

oạch!!!nero thì nó add làm sao được file winrar hả các pác!!!!xem lại đi nha!!!!

----------


## zincos

nero không cho add bởi vì, file đó không phải là data, bạn muốn burn nó, rất dễ click chuột phải lên file đó, chọn open with,,, rùi chọn open = nero, lúc đó nero nó sẽ vào bảng burn disk luôn và mình chỉ có việc đưa disk vào rùi burn thôi

----------


## iwinonline365

em dùng hjsplit chứ có dùng winrar đâu anh thiêm, anh xem đoạn trích này:
"trên trang banquyendk.com có hướng dẫn dùng hjsplit để nối file, em dùng phần mềm này nối 13 phần thì ra được 1 file winrar với dung lượng 1,9 gb"

mở file winrar thì chỉ cho ra duy nhất 1 file notepad với nội dung là:"this disc contains a "udf" file system and requires an operating system that supports the iso-13346 "udf" file system specification". anh xem thêm hình này:



và đây là nội dung file notepad:

----------


## fbi098

> em dùng hjsplit chứ có dùng winrar đâu anh thiêm, anh xem đoạn trích này:
> "trên trang banquyendk.com có hướng dẫn dùng hjsplit để nối file, em dùng phần mềm này nối 13 phần thì ra được 1 file winrar với dung lượng 1,9 gb"
> 
> mở file winrar thì chỉ cho ra duy nhất 1 file notepad với nội dung là:"this disc contains a "udf" file system and requires an operating system that supports the iso-13346 "udf" file system specification". anh xem thêm hình này:
> 
> 
> 
> và đây là nội dung file notepad:


đây là file iso có nguồn từ dvd gốc.
do hệ điều hành windows đang sử dụng của bạn có biểu tượng của winrar nhưng thực chất nó là file .iso như g-zero đã nói.bạn chỉ việc burn ra đĩa và cài đặt thôi, chúc bạn thành công!

​

----------


## phukienplus

> nếu anh banquyendk.com nói vậy chắc là 9 xác rồi, mà cái này dùng nero được chứ anh?em củm ơn anh màu hồng nhé!


file iso thì bạn dùng phần mềm nào burn cũng được cả! nero thì khỏi phải bàn luôn rồi ^^!
chúc bạn luôn vui và thành công!

----------


## vietnamtui11

em củm ơn cả nhà nhiều lém! cuối cùng thì em đã burn ra đĩa thành công. do lúc đầu máy em chưa cài nero nên khi nối file lại thì chỉ cho ra file nén winrar, cài nero xong thì nó trở thành file iso ngay hihihi

----------


## thaisonnguyen020986

_đĩa này chứa một "udf" file hệ thống và đòi hỏi một hệ điều hành nào hỗ trợ các tiêu chuẩn iso-13346 "udf" hệ thống tập tin đặc tả
đó chính là file iso em có thể burn ra đc rồi, không phải thắc mắc gì đâu
trong quá trình burn có vấp thì hãy thắc mắc_

_xem lại đi pác tuanpro ơi!nếu burn theo kiểu data nhưng kiểu này thì không boot được !! còn burn theo kiểu để boot được thì không thể burn được vì nero không add được file này vào !!!_

----------


## duhocbluesea

> _đĩa này chứa một "udf" file hệ thống và đòi hỏi một hệ điều hành nào hỗ trợ các tiêu chuẩn iso-13346 "udf" hệ thống tập tin đặc tả
> đó chính là file iso em có thể burn ra đc rồi, không phải thắc mắc gì đâu
> trong quá trình burn có vấp thì hãy thắc mắc_
> 
> _xem lại đi pác tuanpro ơi!nếu burn theo kiểu data nhưng kiểu này thì không boot được !! còn burn theo kiểu để boot được thì không thể burn được vì nero không add được file này vào !!!_


bạn nhìn hình là hiểu thôi mà



chúc vui nhé

----------


## dermaster

dùng utraiso burn hay lắm em ah, anh mà burn đĩa ghost, đĩa win hay đĩa boot là anh dùng utraiso thôi, còn cài trực tiếp thì em thử dùng ổ ảo rồi mount tới file đó mà cài xem, anh cũng hay làm vậy vs win 7 ulimate mà

----------


## ngocdona

> em lên trang web của anh có nick màu hồng banquyendk.com, để tải bản window 7 professional 32 bits. đây là 13 phần em tải về máy:
> 
> 
> 
> trên trang banquyendk.com có hướng dẫn dùng hjsplit để nối file, em dùng phần mềm này nối 13 phần thì ra được 1 file winrar với dung lượng 1,9 gb. tạo sao không ra file iso mà lại ra file winrar như vậy?
> 
> 
> em thử giải nén file winrar này thì ra được duy nhất 1 file notepad với nội dung là: "this disc contains a "udf" file system and requires an operating system that supports the iso-13346 "udf" file system specification".
> em đã nhiều lần bị trường hợp như thế này: cứ xóa rồi tải lại, tải lại rồi xóa đi, xóa đi rồi tải lại và đến bây giờ thì vẫn chưa có bản win 7 nào cả!
> mong cả nhà cứu em với hic hic...!


_______________________________
theo hình / là bị lổi rồi đó !! 
lổi ở file dvd.iso_2.011
vì khi lấy file 11 bị lổi sao đó nên lại phải lấy lại file 11 mà không vô del bỏ file 11 củ trong idm
nên khi lấy về lần 2 mới bị mả quá như thế đó !!

cách sửa !! để chuột phải lên file11 >>>chọn rename>>>rồi del bỏ ( _2 ) đi
để bình thuong như nhửng file trỏng tiệp lấy về mới ghép lại đựoc!!

chúc thành công

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

cho mình xen vào tý nhé !
part của banquyenbk đã cắt từ iso ra .( bằng hjsplit )thì đâu cần phải dùng winrar để mà nối .chỉ cần hjsplip là nối lại được .khi ấy tự dưng sẽ nhận được file iso 
nếu như người ta cắt rar thì mình dùng winrar để extract thì sẽ được file iso có trong một thư mục 

như bạn hải_anh_magic nói đúng rồi đó .file rar quan trọng bên trong có iso hay không .nếu em add cả file rar thì đĩa của em chỉ như một cái usb vì không có file boot.ini để khởi động từ dos .kể cả nếu có file iso mà ghi theo data thì đảm bảo không boot được .( điều này thì ko phải bàn cãi ) .vì ghi data nó giữ nguyên trạng thái đuôi file chứ không bung ra 
nếu bạn nào đã từng làm auto ghost hoặc menu boot thì sẽ thừa hiểu phải ghi sao choi có thể boot được từ dos

thật ra admin g-zero và hải_anh_magic nói đúng rồi nhưng rất khó hiểu .nên mình nói thế này là các bạn vỡ lẽ ra ngay : một file iso ở win7 sẽ hiện nguyên hình là iso .nhưng mang nó sang xp khi máy có cài winrar thì nó sẽ thành rar ( bên trong có các thư mục win )
nên em gai em hãy bung file rar khi em nối đó ra và chụp cho anh cái ảnh .a sẽ biết ngay em phải làm gì tiếp theo ?




mình hay làm win và down win nên mình làm cái này như cơm bữa .em dùng hjplit mà nối ( join ) sẽ thấy iso .

em đã làm sai phương pháp .thảo nào anh đưa 2 bản win em cứ kêu lỗi , trong khi anh vẫn down và dùng ầm ầm

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

nếu anh banquyendk.com nói vậy chắc là 9 xác rồi, mà cái này dùng nero được chứ anh?em củm ơn anh màu hồng nhé!

----------


## thanhcanh

mình cần cài đặt outlook express trong win 7 thì làm sao mấy anh chị, làm ơn chỉ giùm em nhé

----------


## duongland88

> nếu anh banquyendk.com nói vậy chắc là 9 xác rồi, mà cái này dùng nero được chứ anh?em củm ơn anh màu hồng nhé!


em chỉ việc click phải lên file iso đó rùi chọn cái open with = nero, là nó tự chuyển qua tới bảng ghi luôn, sau đó chỉ việc đưa disk vào là ghi thôi. đơn giản lắm, không cần anh phải phân tích hệ thống gồm các tập tin nào đâu nhỉ, kẻo anh tuan_thiem lại nói anh nói khó hiểu.

chúc em vui

----------


## hautran200594

em làm theo hướng dẫn của bạn banquyendk đi .ok thì thông báo cho anh em biết nhé .

nhân tiện anh cũng down và làm luôn .a cũng muốn lấy thêm một bản !

----------

